# Anyone else a fan of retro games?



## Pokémaster (Feb 28, 2016)

I have a massive collection building for NES, SNES and my 64. Working on finding boxes or manuals to complete some sets. If anyone has some CIB porn or retro games they'd like to show off, please share! Lol.


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 28, 2016)

retro games? like a key party?


----------



## Pokémaster (Feb 28, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> retro games? like a key party?


Lol nah, like Atari, Nintendo, Super Nintendo, Nintendo 64, etc. Everyone calls them retro now.. Although, I don't think n64 is old enough to be considered retro IMO.


----------



## nohibition (Feb 28, 2016)

never been a gamer but I have two complete Nintendo (101s ?) in a box in the corner of the basement. They were the ones you had to blow in. Playing games for me means getting my hands slapped lol


----------



## whitebb2727 (Feb 28, 2016)

Yes. Mario games on new and SNES. I love 007 on n64.

I love the baldurs gate games for PC. I also like the other games made by blizzard like: planescape torment, icewind dale, etc.


----------



## Immortalpeace (Feb 28, 2016)

Love n64 and before. I spend most of my time on my super Nintendo playing mortal kombat or sunset riders


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 28, 2016)

i guess i'm just old fashioned and when i saw retro game i thought key party. OP is of course welcome to the key party i will be hosting next wednesday.


----------



## Pokémaster (Feb 28, 2016)

whitebb2727 said:


> Yes. Mario games on new and SNES. I love 007 on n64.
> 
> I love the baldurs gate games for PC. I also like the other games made by blizzard like: planescape torment, icewind dale, etc.


I love any Mario games, old and new, they will always be awesome! GoldenEye is the shit! I gotta get that one next lol. I recently got super smash bros, ocarina of time and majoras mask for my 64. I love getting baked and playing smash bros a lot though lol.


----------



## Pokémaster (Feb 28, 2016)

Immortalpeace said:


> Love n64 and before. I spend most of my time on my super Nintendo playing mortal kombat or sunset riders


I love 64 and before the most too. Mortal Kombat and Street Fighters for snes is awesome! I'm also a fan of Mega Man but any Mega Man games for nes/snes are damn near impossible to find for a good price.. Then of course, I love Metroid. Can't beat the classics!


----------



## Immortalpeace (Feb 28, 2016)

Pokémaster said:


> I love 64 and before the most too. Mortal Kombat and Street Fighters for snes is awesome! I'm also a fan of Mega Man but any Mega Man games for nes/snes are damn near impossible to find for a good price.. Then of course, I love Metroid. Can't beat the classics!


Have you played sunset riders? Its a classic for snes. Super Mario is always fun haha


----------



## Blue Wizard (Feb 28, 2016)

Just a bit.


----------



## MonkeyGrinder (Mar 1, 2016)

Nice collection @Blue Wizard.
On a side note I've been playing Gauntlet for 29 years.

But hell yeah OP I'm a fan of retro games.
From Intellavision to SNES. Owned/own just about every console that was decent.
Intellavision, Atari 2600, Nes, Snes, Master System, Genesis, Turbo Graphix 16. Jumped from Snes to PS1. I skipped the 64 cause I got tired of waiting for it to launch. So hence the PS1. Hell I purchased a Phillips CDI in that time frame as well. I experienced Link mai Boy before memes existed.
About the only modern games I mess around on are Dark Souls games. 
Smoked bowls and played Bubble Bobble last night.


----------



## Lash666 (Mar 1, 2016)

Big fan of retro games, especially rpg games.my alltime favourite snes games off the top of my head are:
the megaman and megaman x series
Breath of fire 1,2
Earthbound
Super mario all stars
Donkey kong,1,2,3
Terranigma
Demons crest
Lufia
Zelda series
Secret of evermore
Secret of mana
Chrono trigger
Illusion of gaia
act raiser
Skyblazer
metroid,super metroid(3)
merlin
plok
Radical rex
Kirbys dreamland
Hagne
Ghosts an goblins
mario paint
front mission
im sure i'm forgetting a few lol


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Mar 6, 2016)

I have a Super Nintendo and slowly building my game collection and want to get an old school Nintendo and games.


----------



## Gregor Eisenhorn (Mar 6, 2016)

Nintendo 64 was my first ever console, I remember my dad brought it home one day and I was instantly hooked. That was about 15 years ago, I used to play Goldeneye, Super Mario Kart (what a fun game to play with others) and of course my favourtie Super Mario 64. I honestly don't know if there is a similar game of that genre that can beat Super Mario.

After not playing for about 10 years I installed a imulator on my PC and the moment I saw the Super Mario sign light up I instantly turned into that 8 year old kid. Oh the memories, one of the best two weeks of my life, reliving all those levels and moments.

Enough of the sentimental stuff, I also had a Game Boy Advanced were I would also play Mario and Donkey Kong.


----------



## jacrispy (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## MjAeJdIiK (Mar 6, 2016)

Kid iccarus, nuff said...


----------



## Gregor Eisenhorn (Mar 6, 2016)

Since there are some peeps here that played on a 64, I was wondering if you know this game.. I cannot seem to remember anything about it apart from a few facts.

You would run around with these "anime" looking fellows, when they would talk, they would rotate their arms around (lol). It was about this evil dude attacking their world and kidnapping their princess. He brought a lot of evil creatures with him and every level you could play during the day and night, both climates offering new challanges and what not. 

It was something like a RPG game(?) you could buy food to heal you, items and what not. Eveyrthing was styialized in a medieval Japanese climate?

Something on those lines.


----------



## dgthumb (Mar 6, 2016)

Pokémaster said:


> I love 64 and before the most too. Mortal Kombat and Street Fighters for snes is awesome! I'm also a fan of Mega Man but any Mega Man games for nes/snes are damn near impossible to find for a good price.. Then of course, I love Metroid. Can't beat the classics!


That's cause Mega Man is just bad ass!


----------



## CaregiverGoneGreen (Mar 8, 2016)

Blue Wizard said:


> View attachment 3619360
> 
> Just a bit.


*drooools*


----------



## CaregiverGoneGreen (Mar 8, 2016)

I'm trying to beat Contra w/out the konami code right now. lol. So basically this is my life now.


----------



## Akghostbuds420 (May 7, 2016)

Ahhh n64 so many hours playing golden eye 007, Mario kart, Super Mario, and Starfox. And nearly all the Pokemon games on the gameboys. Need to get me some of these games again along with the old memories.


----------



## MjAeJdIiK (May 7, 2016)

I really like original metroid if I haven't said that already


----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (May 18, 2016)

I have almost every NES rom and I just downloaded Resident Evil 2. It's the N64 version. Got every Pokemon game just about. Funny how even in the age of Madden I still like to play the original Tecmo Bowl. BTW does anybody ever play D&D?


----------



## dazzyballz (May 20, 2016)

Just got Resident evil 1 and zero.remasterd for the xbox 1.
absoloutely awsome


----------



## MrRoboto (Jun 2, 2016)

Skeet Kuhn Dough said:


> I have almost every NES rom and I just downloaded Resident Evil 2. It's the N64 version. Got every Pokemon game just about. Funny how even in the age of Madden I still like to play the original Tecmo Bowl. BTW does anybody ever play D&D?


Lawrence Taylor was the shit on tecmo bowl.


----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (Jun 2, 2016)

MrRoboto said:


> Lawrence Taylor was the shit on tecmo bowl.


Ikr. I think the top 3 teams on that game are the 49ers, Raiders and Bears. 49ers have the best passing attack, Bears the best defense and the Raiders have Bo Jackson, plus Marcus Allen was hard to stop in the passing game. Glad somebody remembers Tecmo Bowl. And yeah, Lawrence Taylor was not only perhaps the best defensive player in the game... but he was good to block the XP every time  Mike Tyson's Punchout was the shit too.


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 7, 2016)

Sure, I'm a fan of the 'older' stuff. As a matter of fact, I dug out a large closet the other day and found one of my bins!
(Not really "retro", in _my_ eyes, but I just love the PS2/GC era.)


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Jun 7, 2016)

As a kid, I've played doom and duke nukem at the same time windows 3.0 got released, actually i still had to run the game in ms-dos as in executable after it was installed from 5 seperate floppy disk's lol

However, i am now addicted to battlefield 4 conquest and black ops 3 zombies. Bf4 will give you a constant adrenaline rush which requires a toke every 30 mins haha


----------



## Nugachino (Sep 20, 2016)

I used to collect older Nintendo gear. Had quite a bit of Zelda, pokemon and mariokart.
Still an rpg player. But, highly preferential that the games don't require Internet to get them to start. Not that there's many of those anymore. Last game I played was Skyrim.

Favorite was between Oblivion and Wind Waker. Despite being around to play Zelda 2 and the like. Never took to 2d side scrollers completely.


----------



## qwizoking (Sep 20, 2016)

pefect dark.
yoshi
super smash bros
pokemon for n64.. then hook up your gameboy and play yellow or blue on the tv
ftw


Edit I forgot banjo kazooie


----------



## dazzyballz (Sep 21, 2016)

Mini n e s with 30 built in games for £50 out in nov. Defo getting one.
thet look awesome.


----------



## skunkwreck (Sep 21, 2016)

I played Pac man once .


----------



## dazzyballz (Sep 21, 2016)

James pond,road rash and sega rally on mega drive were awesome.
feel like i need to play a old skool game now.only got xbox 1 seen rare replay for £20 about twenty old gamrs on it.
has anyonne played any of the games on rare replay and is it any good???


----------



## Nugachino (Sep 21, 2016)

dazzyballz said:


> James pond,road rash and sega rally on mega drive were awesome.
> feel like i need to play a old skool game now.only got xbox 1 seen rare replay for £20 about twenty old gamrs on it.
> has anyonne played any of the games on rare replay and is it any good???


Conker's Bad Fur Day was good. Until microshart fuxxed it up. Visually it's better. But, the classic was the better version of Rares games.


----------



## dazzyballz (Sep 21, 2016)

Nugachino said:


> Conker's Bad Fur Day was good. Until microshart fuxxed it up. Visually it's better. But, the classic was the better version of Rares games.


Some mad old games i can rememeber a old olympics or track and field were u played "hakky sack" wish i could mind the name,could have been on arcade not console was that long ago


----------



## Big_Lou (Sep 21, 2016)

dazzyballz said:


> Mini n e s with 30 built in games for £50 out in nov. Defo getting one.
> thet look awesome.


PSP loaded with roms.


----------



## B166ER420 (Sep 21, 2016)

Of all the gamer threads ive seen and read i dont remember anyone mention ...Snes-Rock n Roll racing.It was a killer game back in the day.
Would Homeworld or Command&Conquer for pc be considered retro??Those are awesome rts games
What about the arcade classics?....
Dragons Lair
Ghosts n Goblins
Kung-fu master
Mario bros.
Spy Hunter
I played Tecmo Bowl....I still have snes-Tecmo Bowl and 
N64-Tecmo Bowl lll
Luv ya Blue ...I will always play the Houston Oilers.


----------



## dazzyballz (Sep 21, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> PSP loaded with roms.


Jus pre orderd the nes.its only 50 10 o preorder and will look cool as fuck on top of xbox.


----------



## dazzyballz (Sep 24, 2016)

Nugachino said:


> Conker's Bad Fur Day was good. Until microshart fuxxed it up. Visually it's better. But, the classic was the better version of Rares games.


Thats on the rare replay disc for xbox loads of atari style games too.


----------



## Nugachino (Sep 24, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> Sure, I'm a fan of the 'older' stuff. As a matter of fact, I dug out a large closet the other day and found one of my bins!
> (Not really "retro", in _my_ eyes, but I just love the PS2/GC era.)
> 
> View attachment 3702306
> ...


Loved playing the GameCube. I actually went and bought. Then resprayed a Wavebird, golden like the triforce. Because I was a bit of a zelda fan. Used to play WW special edition with OoT Master Quest. Fuck that version was tricky.


----------



## Big_Lou (Sep 24, 2016)

Spoiler


----------



## cat of curiosity (Sep 24, 2016)

i can beat box almost every nintendo game ever made.

esp good at tetris and mario bros....


----------



## cat of curiosity (Sep 24, 2016)

i miss the 80's. loved the nes i bought new (and still have) in 1985...


----------



## John Kitchen (Oct 20, 2016)

I bought a super nintendo for 180 bucks. But it came with Donkey Kong Country.

Still looking for a nintendo thats not going to require my life savings. (Im a hobo, dont have much.)


----------



## dazzyballz (Oct 20, 2016)

John Kitchen said:


> I bought a super nintendo for 180 bucks. But it came with Donkey Kong Country.
> 
> Still looking for a nintendo thats not going to require my life savings. (Im a hobo, dont have much.)


Get the mini n e s $60 30 gamrs ive 1 on pre order.thing is its a 1 stop shopbyou cant add any games to the console in any form even chipped.
ive got 1 on order cant wait tbh


----------



## qwizoking (Oct 20, 2016)

I figured a hobo would just grab a gameboy


----------



## Big_Lou (Oct 20, 2016)

Oooooooooooo......


----------



## Don Palermo (Oct 20, 2016)

I love Nethack. And hate too. But love usually.


----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (Oct 20, 2016)

I'd hate to recommend downloading roms for free... but I just download roms to differing old systems. NES roms are just a few kb per game. You'll need an emulator, which acts like the "box" which plays the game. I can play any NES game (as well as Sega Genesis, SNES, Gboy Advance and many, many others). And yes, Mike Tyson's Punchout is still a blast, and yes Mr. Sandman is still the toughest opponent to me


----------



## John Kitchen (Oct 20, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> I figured a hobo would just grab a gameboy



Well, considering I don't have a TV, a gameboy would certainly make sense.

Goddamm..

Why ain't i thunk of that?


----------



## twostrokenut (Oct 21, 2016)

I have my old xbox modded and run emulators. Every ROM ever. Bionic Commando on NES is my favorite atm, Mario 64 and Kart are up there as well. Turok the dinosaur hunter pretty much defined the FPS controller.


----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (Oct 21, 2016)

twostrokenut said:


> I have my old xbox modded and run emulators. Every ROM ever. Bionic Commando on NES is my favorite atm, Mario 64 and Kart are up there as well. Turok the dinosaur hunter pretty much defined the FPS controller.


From the way your talking I'd guess we are closer in age, think I might be a little bit older. Is it hard to get your box modded? I just download via PC, use my xbox controller (with cord) to play. Nothing like playing some old GBA Pokemon games via PC  You haven't lived until you get super baked and play The Adventures of Lolo 1 & 2


----------



## dazzyballz (Oct 21, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> I figured a hobo would just grab a gameboy


Hobo with a gameboy-marriage material.


----------



## Big_Lou (Oct 21, 2016)

Skeet Kuhn Dough said:


> I'd hate to recommend downloading roms for free... but I just download roms to differing old systems. NES roms are just a few kb per game. You'll need an emulator, which acts like the "box" which plays the game. I can play any NES game (as well as Sega Genesis, SNES, Gboy Advance and many, many others). And yes, Mike Tyson's Punchout is still a blast, and yes Mr. Sandman is still the toughest opponent to me


ROMs are life, don't let any fool tell you otherwise. I busted my back, mowed lawns, and hustled my ass off for those damned NES, Atari, and Sega games back in the day - oftentimes $49.99 a pop - so I'll DAMNED well enjoy ALL the ROMs I'd like, guilt free. (Steps away from podium)

And yush, Tyson's is my favorite NES game of all time, so much so that I've got four hard copies, 'just in case'. 

Speaking of, here is a shot of (the great) Ronald Isley next to Sandman....if you can find a shot of Ron *grimacing *the likeness is even more apparent. Teeth, nose, forehead structure, hairline, chin....


----------



## Big_Lou (Oct 21, 2016)

dazzyballz said:


> Hobo with a shotgun-marriage material.


----------



## twostrokenut (Oct 21, 2016)

Skeet Kuhn Dough said:


> From the way your talking I'd guess we are closer in age, think I might be a little bit older. Is it hard to get your box modded? I just download via PC, use my xbox controller (with cord) to play. Nothing like playing some old GBA Pokemon games via PC  You haven't lived until you get super baked and play The Adventures of Lolo 1 & 2


Its the original black xbox, and no, not hard at all. My college Networking teacher some years back had a plug-n-play chip he gave me for it. Its been a while so bear with me. Once installed I used a patch cable to sideload a new OS to the xbox. It's called Slayer 2.7 (pretty sure). Once loaded it can take emulators and whatever other file really, flash drive on any controller port via adapter, or ftp from home network.


----------



## see4 (Oct 21, 2016)

I had a pretty massive collection of original Nintendo gear. Like 60+ games in box and instructions, the console with controls, guns, pads, gyro, etc, all in boxes. Then I sold them, like a dumbass.

I'm definitely getting the NES Mini when it comes out.

I've dabbled in 3d printing a case for the Raspberry Pi and ran some emulations. It's fun and all, but it's not like the real thing.


----------



## twostrokenut (Oct 21, 2016)

see4 said:


> I had a pretty massive collection of original Nintendo gear. Like 60+ games in box and instructions, the console with controls, guns, pads, gyro, etc, all in boxes. Then I sold them, like a dumbass.
> 
> I'm definitely getting the NES Mini when it comes out.
> 
> I've dabbled in 3d printing a case for the Raspberry Pi and ran some emulations. It's fun and all, but it's not like the real thing.


Nice, did you have the robot, is that the gyro?


----------



## see4 (Oct 21, 2016)

twostrokenut said:


> Nice, did you have the robot, is that the gyro?


yep! I actually had that thing from original, got it back in 86.


----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (Oct 22, 2016)

twostrokenut said:


> Its the original black xbox, and no, not hard at all. My college Networking teacher some years back had a plug-n-play chip he gave me for it. Its been a while so bear with me. Once installed I used a patch cable to sideload a new OS to the xbox. It's called Slayer 2.7 (pretty sure). Once loaded it can take emulators and whatever other file really, flash drive on any controller port via adapter, or ftp from home network.


Yeah I but that comes in handy when your playing games that are resource hogs (like ps and xbox games).


----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (Oct 22, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> ROMs are life, don't let any fool tell you otherwise. I busted my back, mowed lawns, and hustled my ass off for those damned NES, Atari, and Sega games back in the day - oftentimes $49.99 a pop - so I'll DAMNED well enjoy ALL the ROMs I'd like, guilt free. (Steps away from podium)
> 
> And yush, Tyson's is my favorite NES game of all time, so much so that I've got four hard copies, 'just in case'.
> 
> ...


And I concur. Idk how much $$$ we spent on those damned games. I just consider these roms to be "backup copies" lol


----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (Oct 22, 2016)

Just be careful of the adware when installing any of the roms or emulators. They try to throw in google chrome and some other adware, just make sure you uncheck whatever boxes and whatever else you need to do before you download the relevant data.

https://www.loveroms.com/




Is it weird that I posted three times in a row?


----------



## twostrokenut (Oct 22, 2016)

Skeet Kuhn Dough said:


> Yeah I but that comes in handy when your playing games that are resource hogs (like ps and xbox games).


Ya for sure. It can handle burned xbox games and soft loaded discs. Has a light to indicate which OS was running so you could play online back in the day. Never tried to LAN it with others while running the Slayer OS though.


----------



## Tim Fox (Oct 22, 2016)

Pokémaster said:


> I have a massive collection building for NES, SNES and my 64. Working on finding boxes or manuals to complete some sets. If anyone has some CIB porn or retro games they'd like to show off, please share! Lol.


Emulators,, we play all the old games for free on the PC and tablets,, they run smooth too


----------



## Tim Fox (Oct 22, 2016)

All of our game consules are modded,, the xbox the game cube,, all modded,, run burnt games really good


----------



## Towly (Oct 22, 2016)

Thanks to phone emulators; YES!


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Oct 22, 2016)

Stratego & battleship are true vintage games from the 1950's that still rock .


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 22, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> Stratego & battleship are true vintage games from the 1950's that still rock .


taunt the neo-nazi rapist is a good one too.


----------



## Big_Lou (Oct 23, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> taunt the neo-nazi rapist is a good one too.


Gtfo, dude -- I've been playing THAT one for MONTHS now over in 'politics'!

Fun fact: When the nazis appear on screen during the Wolfenstein games, enema_panhead begins to stroke off FURIOUSLY! Keep in mind that his pecker is _very_ tiny, so the whole affair looks like little more than a hummingbird feeding.


----------



## outlier (Nov 15, 2016)

My brother owns an electronics store and he's always giving me cool unusual gifts. On my most recent b'day he gives me this retropie thing about the size of a cigarette packet with a couple nes and snes controllers. Damn the thing is awesome! Playing all my old atari2600 games is a bit of trip back in time... Ha!

I have my old atari stashed away somewhere. Unbelievable the progress when you think about it. The retropie plays pretty much anything up to the n64 in one teeny little device. People have seen the box sitting on my lounge room coffee table and thought it was my weed stash box... lol


----------



## Hemperorsknight (Feb 12, 2017)

Pokémaster said:


> I have a massive collection building for NES, SNES and my 64. Working on finding boxes or manuals to complete some sets. If anyone has some CIB porn or retro games they'd like to show off, please share! Lol.



If I could find my gbc I'd flaunt my pokemon game collection I don't even touch anymore due to laboring in my garden


----------



## budman111 (Jun 18, 2017)

zelda 64, Ocarina of time is still one of the most enchanting games around.


----------



## draxhemp (Aug 31, 2017)

farthest back I go is original fallout and Warzone 2100. warzone was my first computer game.


----------



## Guy Dasilva (Oct 1, 2017)

You get an SNES Classic yesterday?


----------



## Stealthstyle (Oct 8, 2017)

I like age of empires but cant compete multiplayer, they are just too damn quick Aat building and sorting out villagers. i only play pc on moderate difficluty. thats hard enough.


----------



## Stealthstyle (Oct 8, 2017)

i play it when in the mood for a relaxing game with relaxing music. kind of like when i played mindcraft.


----------



## TacoMac (Oct 8, 2017)

Stealthstyle said:


> I like age of empires but cant compete multiplayer, they are just too damn quick Aat building and sorting out villagers. i only play pc on moderate difficluty. thats hard enough.


In my hay day of that game back in the late '90's, I would take on 4 of my friends and still win. The Choson Legions were simply unbeatable.

I still play AOE III once every blue moon.


----------



## PatrickPews (Oct 16, 2017)

Pokémaster said:


> I have a massive collection building for NES, SNES and my 64. Working on finding boxes or manuals to complete some sets. If anyone has some CIB porn or retro games they'd like to show off, please share! Lol.


lel same here. classics like contra, excite bike, road fighter, combat, king kong and mario. for genesis, i recently beat adventures of batman and robin and also have classic fighters like sfii and mkii and iii. wasn't a big fan of n64 but my bro is, especially the (formerly) wwf titles.


----------



## El Viajero (Oct 24, 2017)

Immortalpeace said:


> Love n64 and before. I spend most of my time on my super Nintendo playing mortal kombat or sunset riders


Sunset Riders takes me back. I used to love playing that. The local retro-arcade has it and me and my buddy play it.


----------



## Stealthstyle (Nov 19, 2017)

Does anyone remember that arcade game that was in arcades in the 90's, it had a plane shooting and bombing battle ships and tanks, planes etc, the battleships had sections you could destroy that shot at you back. Id like to try to find it but cant find any clues on the net.


----------



## Stealthstyle (Nov 19, 2017)

Just bought the metal slug trilogy on steam, what a fun game that was in the arcade. Just finished metal slug 1.


----------



## vostok (Nov 19, 2017)

Rambo 2 Commandor 64 about 1988 best addiction ever ....lol


----------



## Lite (Nov 19, 2017)

donkey kong country 2 still leads me to frequent rage-outs.


----------



## brewing up (Nov 28, 2017)

yes i have megadrive and snes emulators with every game ever made for them but i only ever play sonic and mario lol


----------



## Ghost67 (Nov 29, 2017)

I guess some of my stuff is retro, I have a PS2 and a wii that I play some gamecube games on. I wish I still had my old pokemon carts for my advance that I took to Iraq, those things are impossible to find now! I do play some old fps and strategy games on my pc, the old call of dutys and such.


----------



## vostok (Nov 29, 2017)

Right now its back to Stranded Deep this time version 39.01 ??

it change so much but hey its still experimental 2 years later

see on steam http://store.steampowered.com/app/313120/

good luck


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Dec 1, 2017)

Super Punch out. I can knock out both Bruiser Brothers in less than 20 sec. Gradius is the bomb too.


----------



## aus.jak (Dec 8, 2017)

this threads taken me back used to have a sega then i got a n64 .used to play road rash racen motorbikes an hittin blokes with chains an shonobie dont know how to spell it .youd would throw ninja stars at ninjas an there was this massive boss bloke with a helmet an you would have to jump up an throw your stars at his eye hole hahaha


----------



## TacoMac (Dec 8, 2017)

vostok said:


> Rambo 2 Commandor 64 about 1988 best addiction ever ....lol


I had F-15 Strike Eagle on my Commodore 64. I even had a joystick back then as well. Good times!


----------



## abalonehx (Dec 8, 2017)

I always liked the old point and click adventure games. Found this new game "Thimbleweed Park"
on Steam that brings back the nostalgia. Cool game!


----------



## jacrispy (Dec 13, 2017)

I just ordered this emulator that runs on raspberry pi3 retro pi. i don't know much about emulators, hope it's as legit as "vsdude" says.
Let ya know in a week.


----------



## b4ds33d (Feb 2, 2018)

jacrispy said:


> I just ordered this emulator that runs on raspberry pi3 retro pi.View attachment 4057756View attachment 4057758 View attachment 4057759i don't know much about emulators, hope it's as legit as "vsdude" says.
> Let ya know in a week.


You can build something like that for under 50$. The most expensive part are the controllers. The games are free, so $300 is ridiculous.


----------



## NrthrnMichigan (Feb 2, 2018)

Atari Pong 1972 ruined my life.


----------



## blake9999 (Feb 2, 2018)

Years ago I use to have MAME installed on my puter playing all the old arcade classics. My favorite was Xevious.


----------



## Stealthstyle (Jun 6, 2018)

A long time ago i used to play a game called "stars!" ive recently tried to find it but only found these links and my pc doesnt support the game.
But my pc also had trouble playing GTA vice city as the graphics were too low.

http://www.abandonia.com/en/games/27002/stars!.html

Anyway its a game some of you might like heres the wikipeda description
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stars!

Id also really love to find the full version with technology past level ten on each research panel.


----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (Jun 6, 2018)

Stealthstyle said:


> A long time ago i used to play a game called "stars!" ive recently tried to find it but only found these links and my pc doesnt support the game.
> But my pc also had trouble playing GTA vice city as the graphics were too low.
> 
> http://www.abandonia.com/en/games/27002/stars!.html
> ...


Are you familiar with DOSBox? I don't want to download the game just to see the readme file, but if you do a little research on DOSBox and how it works, you might be able to play your game. Quick heads up: DOSBox is a DOS emulator that you can run on windows. Might be worth checking out.


----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (Jun 6, 2018)

jacrispy said:


> I just ordered this emulator that runs on raspberry pi3 retro pi.View attachment 4057756View attachment 4057758 View attachment 4057759i don't know much about emulators, hope it's as legit as "vsdude" says.
> Let ya know in a week.


You know you can download an emulator to your PC. It's easy to download NES, SNES, Sega Genesis, N64, Gameboy Advance games for all those systems. Go to loveroms.com Watch out for adware. You can also download games from more advanced systems, but you'll need the codec or whatever for them to work. Up to N64 the games are easy as hell to download and play. The coolest thing of all is that you can hook up a wired xbox360 controller to your PC's usb ports and use that as your joystick.


----------



## NevaSmokedOut (Jun 20, 2018)

I was always fond of fighters and beat 'em ups since games that involve violence and chaos was all I excelled at. Streets of Rage, Ninja Baseball Bat Man, Final Fight, Alien v. Predator, Captain Commando, The Simpsons and Turtles in Time take me back to a gaming age where your friends played next to and not yelling at you over a headset.


----------

